# I'm Sure I've Linked This Before ...



## Sukerkin

... but I shall shamelessly do so again :angel:.

Stumbled across this whilst link-surfing YouTube.  Every time I 're-find' this it raises my eyebrows that these lasses did not do better on the commercial side of things than they did.  Awesome smoky-edged rock voices and oh-boy were they ever-so ... er ... well ... how to express it ... 'pleasing to the eye' .  I heard (and one of the comments on YT backs this up) that MTV had to pull the video after a couple of days as it was considered a bit too 'hot' for day-time viewing!  How times have changed :lol:.

[yt]t58HN5GGMfU[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

And nearly thirty years on still hot and rocking:

[yt]wslrV3fOiBM[/yt]

One post-script is that they are always credited as being Australian but they were in fact London born.


----------



## Sukerkin

Well, I've not heard of this lass before but if Santana rates her then she's definitely worth a listen:

[yt]BXf8oJq049w[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

Yep, when I'm watching someone play and I'm watching her fingers rather than being distracted by how she looks then she IS good :tup:.  It doesn't hurt that she's playing the same electric-bluesy style that I do  .


----------



## Sukerkin

[yt]0SwHc-8nSY4[/yt]

A compilation of some of her solo's - why is this lass not doing 'real' music instead of the pseudo-pop that I've heard she puts out?

More like this please  :

[yt]mK6tcgsKgps[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

Some rather splendid guitar talent here:

[yt]Usg88JufqH8[/yt]

Jeff Beck is one of my 'heroes' when it comes to guitar playing - had a bit of a double take tho' when his bass player came into shot as she's the dead-spit of the wife of one of my work colleagues .


----------



## granfire

Sukerkin said:


> Yep, when I'm watching someone play and I'm watching her fingers rather than being distracted by how she looks then she IS good :tup:.  It doesn't hurt that she's playing the same electric-bluesy style that I do  .


----------



## seasoned

What she said.........


----------



## seasoned

Sukerkin said:


> ... *but I shall shamelessly do so again :angel:*.
> 
> Stumbled across this whilst link-surfing YouTube.  Every time I 're-find' this it raises my eyebrows that these lasses did not do better on the commercial side of things than they did.  Awesome smoky-edged rock voices and oh-boy were they ever-so ... er ... well ... how to express it ... 'pleasing to the eye' .  I heard (and one of the comments on YT backs this up) that MTV had to pull the video after a couple of days as it was considered a bit too 'hot' for day-time viewing!  How times have changed :lol:.
> 
> [yt]t58HN5GGMfU[/yt]



And we are so glad you did my friend..............


----------



## Sukerkin

I dug out some footage of Vixen from YouTube that, despite the awful video quality, exemplifies something that I bang on about to all and sundry these days i.e. bands that can actually play live.  No lip-syncing or any such shennanigans, just being able to behave like ... erm ... well ... behave like a* musician* rather than a 'media product'.  It was very interesting to hear how they handled "Edge of A Broken Heart", which is a fade-out track on their album.

[yt]Q6wd9aTLnB8[/yt]


----------



## Chris Parker

Sukerkin said:


> Well, I've not heard of this lass before but if Santana rates her then she's definitely worth a listen:
> 
> [yt]BXf8oJq049w[/yt]



Orianthi was picked as the guitarist for Michael Jacksons comeback tour, which was due to launch her career. Of course, he passed away while the show was still in rehearsals, which put a bit of a cramp in things for her. 






She's from Adelaide (South Australia), and had already done promotional material for companies such as Panasonic (the first time I saw her was on a promo loop they were giving stores), as well as having caught Carlos Santana's ear. Quite a talented young lass, really, but hasn't done a lot here. There's only been one semi-successful single so far.


----------



## Sukerkin

Another 'new to me' discovery - another lass who plays the blues with a jazz/funk twist like I do - I don't know whether to be happy or sad :lol: :

[yt]_fRzp5dRnl8[/yt]

Here's more 'music' less 'advertising chat':

[yt]dX4Yw17BH0g[/yt]

What I've heard I like but I do have to say that she does make some mistakes here and there than an 'ugly bloke' would not get away with so lightly.


----------



## Sukerkin

The video quality is appalling (it's from quite some time ago now) but the talent still shows through - three lasses throwing down some excellent vibes live ... when did bands start to lose the ability to actually do this?  It's only rock 'n' roll but they're still singing great harmonies whilst belting out bass, guitar and drums:

[yt]C5fDXRz1bic[/yt]

For myself, I actually prefer this to a lot of their own compositions, mainly because their own stuff pushed for very raspy and raw vocals that, to me, just didn't sound great.


----------



## Sukerkin

Here's a bit of Warlock live footage I've not seen before - pretty good quality:

[yt]33TbR_1Mx7g[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

A rather splendid tune that I found on YouTube whilst doing my "meander about links watching guitarists" thing 

[yt]KGbYqFFTEyY&feature=colike[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

And following up that find I found this:

[yt]8wRcFW1qiXY[/yt]

First off, I love the music but secondly, it has to be said, Wow for entirely different reasons .  Can you imagine being a chap who asks one of these out, turns up to pick her up and finds there're five of them :lol:  I'll bet their dad has his work cut out keeping the suitors in suitable order .


----------



## Chris Parker

Well, really, I'd only be upset if it wasn't the brunette on the far right that I was picking up... speaking of which, a quick search shows them to be an independent group, with minimal web presence yet. The young lady that caught my eye has a blog, though (http://heidihastings.wordpress.com/tag/band/), as well as a link there to her facebook page.

I do love the name Heidi as well.... 

Okay, I like this find.


----------



## Sukerkin

:chuckles:  I have to say that I largely agree on that one, Chris.  She is most blessed ... and a bassist too .


----------



## Sukerkin

To steal the name of a very long running series of compilation records (terrible ones in the main ), Now That's What I Call Music:

[yt]9_aJ4X6JyE8[/yt]

She has a few flat notes and fluffs but still very nicely done.


----------



## Sukerkin

Colour me impressed at this young lady:

[yt]haqbqkpGtQ4[/yt]

And it would seem that I am not the only one ... that really is (what's left of) Boston she's playing with! :faints:

[yt]Yam4Ka7INGs[/yt]

And Sammy Hagar!

[yt]sb3v1DD5ki0[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

Yep, Desiree is one serious talent ... and turning into out as beautiful as she is skilled it would appear :tup:

http://dbassett.com/


----------



## Sukerkin

A very talented lady guitarist that, to my shame, I had not heard before .  A great blues/jazz fusion style ... a bit of Beck ... a bit of Vaughn ... great stuff:

[yt]x4UNf3407Q4[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

A favourite band of mine, that I thought had ceased to play long ago, is Magnum.  Great compositions, great lyrics and greatly ignored and under-valued by the rock industry pundits.

Here they are in 1985:

[yt]9EBD7NfFjf8[/yt]

and again in 2005:

[yt]QUspqZhPHXs[/yt]

Fabulous - tho I have confess that my favourite album of theirs is still Magnum II that I got way back in {mumble, mumble, mumble} ... YES, we DID have stereos back then! :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin

Another new find for me.  Apparently these fellows are Greek (why is that the good rock music is not coming from Britain any more?) and they put me in mind of a less rhythm and blues Whitesnake - their singer is really good and makes a great change from the grunting orcish that seems to pass for vocals these days (definitely getting old I fear ):

[yt]2zbMNQsCyUg[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

This one is more Queensryche I reckon:

[yt]R4pRK7IMKR0[/yt]

Oh and can I have the lass from the video sent to my tent please?  She looks like she'll break me but some risks are worth taking :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin

This one is certainly for late at night with a bottle of pernod and a jug of ice:

[yt]K4vOkuT4Ero[/yt]

For a little added spice, the front woman here is Tonks from Harry Potter or Osha from Game of Thrones .


----------



## Sukerkin

An excellent thing to find on the YouTubes!

Here is an hour of Renaissance with the incomparable Annie Haslam singing.

[yt]NJM3Mb6dVUk[/yt]

It annoys me greatly that this offering has only about 10k views whilst another of some, admittedly impressively endowed, young lady, jiggling her boobs gets 3.5 million views ... we are *so* doomed culturally .


----------



## Sukerkin

[yt]Q4MOC6aKMkA[/yt]

A rather fine successor to the likes of Joan Jett, perhaps?


----------



## Sukerkin

A fine, fine song showcasing a couple of great singers:

[yt]MI3OgbJS6oc[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

The rather splendid Emily Hastings riffing a bit of Mozart .

[yt]pty5jCev854[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

Why on earth have I not heard of this singer before?  She's Dutch, as far as I can make out and she is pretty good:

[yt]IpEusWk1MYo[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

How things have changed over the past few decades.  Drummers never looked this good when I was a lad 

[yt]uJp9EgdR_xA&feature=share&list=ULuJp9EgdR_xA[/yt]

This probably means the death of one of my favourite old jokes ...

What do you call a muscle bound idiot who hangs around with musicians? ...  The drummer .


----------



## Sukerkin

Some rather nice mood music here:

[yt]NjzLmA3ryGk[/yt]

Oddly enough I am playing LOTRO whilst listening to this .


----------



## Sukerkin

One of my favourite love songs of all time and one of the few genuine love (rather than lust) songs from the pen of David Coverdale:

[yt]LdwgP9lBWXQ[/yt]


----------



## granfire

Sukerkin said:


> One of my favourite love songs of all time and one of the few genuine love (rather than lust) songs from the pen of David Coverdale:
> 
> [yt]LdwgP9lBWXQ[/yt]



and it's not even a tall blondy!


----------



## Sukerkin

:chuckles:  {Soto voce} Does she mean me? {/soto voce} :lol:

Speaking of which, more pics of that lovely violinist you showed us not too long ago ... :angel:

This one is the one I mean of course:


----------



## granfire

Lol!!!


----------



## Sukerkin

Oh my word, amazing isn't how sometimes you forget how great a song is until you hear it again?

[yt]5sbw4OzoasQ[/yt]

I remember me and a 'dance-floor friend' of mine riffing our air-guitar hearts out to this one many a time .  Sadly, both she and the musicians who made this wonderful piece are all gone into the wind which is why perhaps this song makes me a bit teary eyed beyond the nail-on-the-head lyrics.  My voice always breaks just a bit when I sing "No colour or religion ever stopped a bullet from a gun!" and "Death is just a heartbeat away" .


----------



## Sukerkin

One of my particular favourite groups.  Music that makes you smile and feel good:

[yt]1ov6USLXwGA[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

And a not so guilty pleasure:

[yt]UElpcpOQt9Q[/yt]

It might 'only' be pop music but boy is it well written :tup:.


----------



## arnisador

I'm with you on ABBA as a somewhat guilty pleasure!


----------



## Sukerkin

A fabulous snippet of Dwarf singing from the forthcoming Hobbit movie:

[yt]5NxlX_j2F0I[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

Sometimes you let yourself forget just how great the classic bands of rock were/are:

[yt]fJ9rUzIMcZQ[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

The always wonderful Lindsey Stirling:

[yt]TCL94-MsxYc[/yt]

Sounds like she is going places - good for her :tup:


----------



## arnisador

Queen--what great stuff they gave us!


----------



## Sukerkin

Now I think it might be a sign of my getting old but I cannot help but approve of a German metal band that looks like this:

View attachment $l.jpg

Rather than this:



Mind you I was never a fan of Accept back in their hey day anyhow - Arven's tunes are much more my style in my late-middle years .

[yt]9VhZxOPiwtc[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

And another simply excellent Eastern European band (Russian I think):

[yt]zSqFfB24Sn8[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

And a further Spanish (Catalan) band of superior quality - where has the traditional 'Western' metal gone so wrong and the 'newer' entrants going so right?  I'll bet some of our departed rock legends are turning in the graves at the orc-grunting drivel that purports to be modern Metal - at least they can see and hear that at least some still realise that even rock music still has to be musical.

[yt]-D4M2TOg_EQ[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

Another fine example of blending trends with melody and not just rhythm in the driving seat:

[yt]D8lV1To-_fU[/yt]

[yt]9y25snz83ms[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

It might have some oddly 'pop' rhythms in it but this ... me like! 

[yt]pVHK7AadSV8[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

A bit more live work from Krypteria:

[yt]o_69ARGhhA8[/yt]


----------



## Xue Sheng

I'm think Im sensing a pattern here.... is it the music you like..... or the lead singer


----------



## Sukerkin

The two are interlinked in some cases, Xue.  Beauty and music go hand in hand sometimes; not always of course.  It's a curse of the video ages rise I think.  Oddly enough I was just about to link one of my most favoured songs from one of my most favoured 'forgotten' bands.  They are called Oasis but pre-date the rather poor self-important Mancunian brothers band of the same name:

[yt]_5f9tjUA1Gs[/yt]

[yt]ls73oeUwZ_4[/yt]

[yt]krLdQ3teALQ[/yt]

[yt]q86quwlWjSE[/yt]

Bottle of Pernod, candle-light and incense and I am set with these fine musicians  ... and not a 'good looks hook' to be found back in the days I discovered this wonderful LP in my fathers record collection .   Must see if I can find this gem of an album on CD.

And in my defence, I love female singers in the rockier genres much more than I do the orc-grunting bollards that Metal has devolved into these days.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Sukerkin said:


> The two are interlinked in some cases, Xue.  Beauty and music go hand in hand sometimes; not always of course.  It's a curse of the video ages rise I think.  Oddly enough I was just about to link one of my most favoured songs from one of my most favoured 'forgotten' bands.  They are called Oasis but pre-date the rather poor self-important Mancunian brothers band of the same name:
> 
> Bottle of Pernod, candle-light and incense and I am set with these fine musicians  ... and not a 'good looks hook' to be found back in the days I discovered this wonderful LP in my fathers record collection .
> 
> And in my defence, I love female singers in the rockier genres much more than I do the orc-grunting bollards that Metal has devolved into these days.  Must see if I can find this gem of an album on CD.



:hmm: Nice recovery..... go for the high road.....I'm not buying... but it was a good try


----------



## Sukerkin

More from the always super Lindsey Stirling:

[yt]wMhL_QIyD1k[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

A wonderful interpretation of one of the songs of the Shire:

[yt]CdeOCZ6MA9Q[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

One of the albums that formed a soundtrack to my youth:

[yt]dFLr6OM_hS4[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

One of my favourite songs of hope:

[yt]v5vPrrnb6tw[/yt]

It also usually moves me to a glimmer of tears as I recall those lost in the pursuit of mankinds greatest adventure.


----------



## Sukerkin

[yt]zm2pKb3idYs[/yt]

I seem to be on a mission to make myself weep today .  Both tears of pride that we as a species can achieve such amazing things and tears of sadness for those who died to pave the way and for all those that suffer around our world when we could prevent it with a little less greed and a little more humanity.

[yt]OnoNITE-CLc[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

[yt]mf2O3OAQjng[/yt]

Well, if you're going to perform a classic to the people that wrote it, I guess you're going to use someone who has, arguably, the best voice in rock :thumbsup:

I can't say why precisely, but watching this brought genuine tears to my eyes.  In part it was Mr. Plant getting emotional listening to it, in part because it always reminds me of my dear departed friend David and in part it was Mr. Bonham's son's reaction to playing this masterpiece that his father had a hand in creating.


----------



## Sukerkin

Now I am absolutely certain I have linked this before ... but it's worth it again 

Tawny Kitaen plus Jags plus Whitesnake ... awesomeness ...

[yt]2fP9hW7655U[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

And a little 80's guilty pleasure for me ...

[yt]p8-pP4VboBk[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

Wonderfully uplifting music and some quite marvellous video game cut scenes:

[video=youtube_share;lpt8jFuKqQ4]http://youtu.be/lpt8jFuKqQ4[/video]


----------



## granfire

[yt]CAsRnFa4NlY[/yt]
[yt]S3P2iaWma-Y&NR=1[/yt]

Not that cool a video, but it's 2H....two steps from hell. :angel:
(I am never sure if I am moving toward or away though..)


----------



## Sukerkin

From when I heard this song as a young boy I have always loved it:

[video=youtube_share;Y1SIexPh3ic]http://youtu.be/Y1SIexPh3ic[/video]

The same for this one:

[video=youtube_share;IFYHtCxYAQM]http://youtu.be/IFYHtCxYAQM[/video]

Okay, maybe having just lost my wife means it was inevitable that that song would reduce me to helpless tears .

These ones too - better stop listening to these tonight if I don't want sore eyes:

[video=youtube_share;__VQX2Xn7tI]http://youtu.be/__VQX2Xn7tI[/video]

[video=youtube_share;M_jk9ZX1zrU]http://youtu.be/M_jk9ZX1zrU[/video]


----------



## granfire

reminiscing about reminiscing:
[yt]9f06QZCVUHg[/yt]

ok, in 69 I was happily pooping in my diapers...but still, thinking about how old the song is by now... makes me feel OLD...:lol:

great summer song though, go driving with the top down...or all windows......


----------



## Sukerkin

"Run to You" was always my favourite of his:

[video=youtube_share;gF5LaVkDhyk]http://youtu.be/gF5LaVkDhyk[/video]

It's not just because Lysette Anthony is in the video either (one of the most beautiful women to walk the green earth in my opinion).  Mind you I do have to admit my emotional association with it is 'girl' related for it always brings to mind sitting on the dance floor of the Highwayman watching this on the big wall screen (a huge novelty back then) with the first nearly-Mrs snuggled in my arms.


----------



## granfire

Got Brian Adams in my CD player in the car...and the weather is warming up.....sheer bliss! 

:sp104:


----------



## Sukerkin

Now I know I really have never linked this one before but I stumbled across it whilst link surfing solo's by my favourite guitarists and I so strongly agree with the fellow that I just had to post it .

[video=youtube_share;iFr3TRN2CWk]http://youtu.be/iFr3TRN2CWk[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

[video=youtube_share;uMsz7VNHzg0]http://youtu.be/uMsz7VNHzg0[/video]

I don't think I need explain this one.


----------



## Sukerkin

I've resisted putting this one up because it is personal about me rather than for me.  For this was my wife's song that she held in her heart about her feelings for me:

[video=youtube_share;R-VVfcnvpAA]http://youtu.be/R-VVfcnvpAA[/video]

Well, as expected, that had me in floods.  For I well remember us sitting in her car outside her house listening to this after our first 'official' date and her telling me of the years she had waited for me to realise what she felt.


----------



## granfire

Sukerkin said:


> [video=youtube_share;uMsz7VNHzg0]http://youtu.be/uMsz7VNHzg0[/video]
> 
> I don't think I need explain this one.




Reminds me of this:
[yt]Fb5LIo6HE6Y[/yt] 
(the video gets me every time...yes, gives me chills...every time.)

I had never heard of Thunder. strong song!


----------



## Sukerkin

Thunder are indeed a fabulous band.  You can imagine what it means for a fellow to have a woman tell him that the lyrics of a song like that are about him as far as she is concerned.


----------



## granfire

Sukerkin said:


> Thunder are indeed a fabulous band.  You can imagine what it means for a fellow to have a woman tell him that the lyrics of a song like that are about him as far as she is concerned.



The Missus picked a good song for you!


----------



## Sukerkin

The power of music to enunciate emotion never ceases to amaze me.  This particular piece has always been one to bring out poignant sadness in me, particularly now:

[video=youtube_share;Q5C92qy7mX8]http://youtu.be/Q5C92qy7mX8[/video]

For those that don't know it is from the end of Season Two of Buffy where she has to come to terms with losing Angel.


----------



## granfire

[yt]kM9-ijq3TI4[/yt]

That was one of the two Billy Joel songs my Mom had chosen for my sister's memorial service. It describes her to a T.
(The other was 'She's got a way about her' I think my sister loved it, and it, too resembled her)

Now, neither song is played much on the radio, and I don't listen to radio much anymore either...
I had returned from home, attending the funeral, helping my mom emptying my sister's house, to get it ready to sell....
I was driving down the road, considering how different her house felt, with all warmth and spirit gone, just an empty shell, when I realized, that song was on the radio.....
or nearing the anniversary of her passing the other song played. 
(and now I am bawling....it's been 5 years, and it still can be raw. Although she hated my guts most of the time, she was my big sister! My hero in many things, until I had to accept the fact she would never be pleased with my existence.) 

(I always thought 'Frozen' by Madonna captured my relationship with her. When I lost her, my heart broke)


(and in case you feel bad about shedding tears: Tears are a language God understands. Depending on the reason why they are shed, the chemical composition is vastly different. it's a church song, hence the God thing....)


----------



## Sukerkin

The pain of loss is something that wields a power to touch us all, my friend.  As you would wish to lend me your shoulder for when the tears come when I am alone, so I too would wish that I could find some way to ease your pain.  Altho' it is not the same as having your friends in the same room with you in a literal sense, I have found that the connections made over years using the Net do help - my friends here at MT have listened to my grief and given of their time and words to express their sorrow with me and that truly does help.


----------



## granfire




----------



## Sukerkin

Continuing my emotional and introspective vein here, this song is the one that I always told my wife I dedicated to her for how she made me feel:

[video=youtube_share;2fFMDm7Cq6s]http://youtu.be/2fFMDm7Cq6s[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

A lovely song that I have adored since my teens:

[video=youtube_share;ykaEysI4KYA]http://youtu.be/ykaEysI4KYA[/video]


----------



## granfire

[yt]DB7vdewf1og[/yt]

I made that video for a friend, a WOW buddy, who has lost her daughter to SIDS a couple of years ago. (hence the reference at the end)
I know I linked it before, but I really like that tune, still somewhat upbeat while reflective (the story is the composer wrote the piece in memory of one of his band students who left the ensemble much too soon)


----------



## Sukerkin

A fabulous band from twenty years ago that, as with so many, deserved more success than they had:

[video=youtube_share;JVQufgx-K2M]http://youtu.be/JVQufgx-K2M[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

Surely one of the best game opening soundtracks of all time?

[video=youtube_share;UWNhTSiDS3w]http://youtu.be/UWNhTSiDS3w[/video]


----------



## granfire

[yt]3MteJJMRYgA[/yt]
[yt]KTaqYWvPj6M[/yt]
[yt]wRbhp37vOec[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

:chuckles:  I can so hear the MIDI roots of that .


----------



## granfire

LOL, then you should ride in the car with me and Junior...he has the actual gameboy 'soundtrack' on his MP3....


----------



## Sukerkin

[video=youtube_share;1Cw1ng75KP0]http://youtu.be/1Cw1ng75KP0[/video]

One of those songs that was always a shared moment for me and my wife.  She knew that Ann Wilson had been a passion of mine since I first saw her on the cover of Little Queen and every time we listened to this song I would add a _soto voce_ "Just ask" to the "How do I get you alone?" question ... to which my missus would give me one of her "Oi!  You're mine!" finger pokes.


----------



## granfire

We need to find you some happy tracks, me thinks!


brb


----------



## Sukerkin

Don't fear that that is not a happy memory, my friend.  It was one of the ways in which we bonded with each other and every time we went through that little 'play' it refreshed the bond.  It just makes me sad to remember it now for it brings forth what I have lost but I know that in the future I will recall more the warmth and comfort of how we felt for each other.


----------



## Sukerkin

[video=youtube_share;S0tLKCe5ad4]http://youtu.be/S0tLKCe5ad4[/video]

This reminds me of a long ago night in the early 80's when my best mate Dave and I rode out to 'somewhere' (Alderley Edge I think) in the post midnight hours and sat on a hillside getting drunk and gazing up at the stars listening to a ghetto blaster with Stormbringer on loop whilst our arrogant young minds set the world to rights.  Each time this one came on we would belt it out as a bellicose duet to the heavens .


----------



## Sukerkin

Came across this .  Now that was brave, David - hats off

[video=youtube_share;k4zNssKDbHY]http://youtu.be/k4zNssKDbHY[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

A personal favourite song that says exactly why it means something to me 

[video=youtube_share;oNL-xnnIWz4]http://youtu.be/oNL-xnnIWz4[/video]


----------



## granfire

the .Dot/Hack series had a lot of wonderful music to go with it.
[yt]2moG3I-Cr8Q[/yt]

[yt]1GfXh8A8Jd8&NR=1&feature=endscreen[/yt]
[yt]DxjNWEQL9MQ[/yt]

[yt]CLwz4tWWzbc[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin

I ever enjoy it when rock and orchestra join forces to make music with a grander scale.  Altho' the singer of Within Temptation is always a little too high pitched for my ears, to the extent that I cannot listen to a whole album in one sitting, there is no denying the purity of her 'instrument:

[video=youtube_share;mj0xGS7uS98]http://youtu.be/mj0xGS7uS98[/video]


----------



## arnisador

I'm so-so on the rock/orchestra fusion idea--it seems like it's more intended to overwhelm with raw power than anything else. I see what you mean about her voice!


----------



## granfire

A soprano in rock is always a bit off, I think, but she has a good voice! (she might be a good addition to my Evanesence albums though...)

But a full symphonic orchestra IS supposed to blow you away. I don't think that sound and the effect can be duplicated with recordings, since it is a full body experience! (It's also the reason I can tolerate some music life I would not bother for a second as recording)

On the other hand, I felt the need to walk out of a church service with modern 'worship music' 
The ladies did not sing sour notes, but the sound lacked depth and strength (and yes, their angel like sopranos got to me) 
It seemed unfair to want to pull a Rodney Dangerfield on them: tossing some money at them 'Here, take some lessons' but yes, it was somewhere a kin to purgatory...


----------



## Sukerkin

A rather nice duo that I stumbled across this evening:






[video=youtube_share;g6dpHI6bmas]http://youtu.be/g6dpHI6bmas[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

I truly cannot recall if I have either linked this here or told that I had this song played at my wife's funeral, at her request but it sounded wonderful as it came over the churches sound system and even through my tears I could feel the warmth of the light she ever brought wherever she was:

[video=youtube_share;w9TGj2jrJk8]http://youtu.be/w9TGj2jrJk8[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

This one reminds me of a time in my youth (mid-20's a bit after my bike accident) when it seemed every time I was air guitaring my heart out to this in the rock club I used to go to, the same girl would come and dance with me.  This went on for a month or so ... until, one night, she finally got fed up of waiting for me to catch on, leaned in and kissed me :lol:.  I was one very surprised fellow I can tell you .  Nothing much came of it as it turned out that, altho' she loved the way I looked playing an imaginary guitar, we didn't actually have much in common.  But it's a memory that makes me smile still and so one to be treasured.

[video=youtube_share;xOtxdeyI024]http://youtu.be/xOtxdeyI024[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

A song the underlying emotion of which resonates deeply in my soul at present, altho' it is about the general struggles of life rather than the personal sense of loss that it speaks to for me right now, especially as I hit fifty next Sunday:

[video=youtube_share;Uob1CTeqlik]http://youtu.be/Uob1CTeqlik[/video]


----------



## granfire

Sukerkin said:


> This one reminds me of a time in my youth (mid-20's a bit after my bike accident) when it seemed every time I was air guitaring my heart out to this in the rock club I used to go to, the same girl would come and dance with me.  This went on for a month or so ... until, one night, she finally got fed up of waiting for me to catch on, leaned in and kissed me :lol:.  I was one very surprised fellow I can tell you .  Nothing much came of it as it turned out that, altho' she loved the way I looked playing an imaginary guitar, we didn't actually have much in common.  But it's a memory that makes me smile still and so one to be treasured.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;xOtxdeyI024]http://youtu.be/xOtxdeyI024[/video]



LOL, seems to be an ongoing theme with you....the ladies have to tell you that you like them!


----------



## Sukerkin

It cannot be denied .   My obtuseness in this regard has been the source of much humour for my friends (and comments they considered 'witty' ) over the years.

Tho' it is more the case that they (the ladies in question) have to tell me that they like me.  I have ever put it in these terms ... bring the forms notarising me of interest, making sure they are countersigned by parents and both sets of grandparents, and I *might* realise what the situation is :lol:.  Otherwise I'll just think you are a friendly soul and never presume that your interest goes any further than that :blush:.


----------



## granfire

Sukerkin said:


> It cannot be denied .   My obtuseness in this regard has been the source of much humour for my friends (and comments they considered 'witty' ) over the years.
> 
> Tho' it is more the case that they (the ladies in question) have to tell me that they like me.  I have ever put it in these terms ... bring the forms notarising me of interest, making sure they are countersigned by parents and both sets of grandparents, and I *might* realise what the situation is :lol:.  Otherwise I'll just think you are a friendly soul and never presume that your interest goes any further than that :blush:.



In other words, they have to drag you behind the bleachers, hoping you don't kick and scream too much....

:lol:


----------



## Sukerkin

One of the most potent mood-lifting songs of all time:

[video=youtube_share;98P-gu_vMRc]http://youtu.be/98P-gu_vMRc[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

And a song that fills me with the poignant bitterness of what I have lost:

[video=vimeo;41633690]http://vimeo.com/41633690[/video]


----------



## granfire

[yt]nUry8X1gYEQ[/yt]


Feeling a little mean sharing my rainy day sad song with you.


----------



## Sukerkin

For my departed beloved:

[video=youtube_share;PmVhX6QbV40]http://youtu.be/PmVhX6QbV40[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

I confess that I adore Lindsey Stirling.  She is one of those rare people, like my wife, who makes me smile just by seeing her 

[video=youtube_share;sf6LD2B_kDQ]http://youtu.be/sf6LD2B_kDQ[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

I meant to post this ages ago, Gram.  Here is the "Crying in the Rain" song that I favour 

[video=youtube_share;aYv3Y36bs54]http://youtu.be/aYv3Y36bs54[/video]


----------



## Carol

Sukerkin said:


> I meant to post this ages ago, Gram.  Here is the "Crying in the Rain" song that I favour
> 
> [video=youtube_share;aYv3Y36bs54]http://youtu.be/aYv3Y36bs54[/video]



Oh yeah!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sukerkin

Here is the brush that paints the portrait of my life this past year :

[video=youtube_share;CdhqVtpR2ts]http://youtu.be/CdhqVtpR2ts[/video]


----------



## granfire

Sukerkin said:


> Here is the brush that paints the portrait of my life this past year :
> 
> [video=youtube_share;CdhqVtpR2ts]http://youtu.be/CdhqVtpR2ts[/video]



I made a TKD freestyle to this in 2006...need to dust it off and see if I can still put it together after 7 years on the couch.


Many hugs to you, friend!


----------



## Sukerkin

Probably one of my favourite air-guitar dance-floor tracks of all time 

[video=youtube_share;G3DJhwAhrjY]http://youtu.be/G3DJhwAhrjY[/video]

My missus used to love watching me dance my heart out to this when I was wearing one of my frock coats .


----------



## Sukerkin

*Gran*, can I have Lizzy (the singer here) for Christmas?  I don't want to keep her ... just borrow her for a bit :angel:

[video=youtube_share;YpJAmlnBxoA]http://youtu.be/YpJAmlnBxoA[/video]


----------



## granfire

Sukerkin said:


> *Gran*, can I have Lizzy (the singer here) for Christmas?  I don't want to keep her ... just borrow her for a bit :angel:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;YpJAmlnBxoA]http://youtu.be/YpJAmlnBxoA[/video]




does this mean I need to find her, wrap her up and deliver her through the chimney?


----------



## Sukerkin

Despite her being one of the few genuinely good people I have known in my life, my wife did have a passion for all things Vampire and Goth, so I think she would have loved this:

[video=youtube_share;-t5hD4DP2Xc]http://youtu.be/-t5hD4DP2Xc[/video]

Why watching it reduced to me to torrents of tears I am not quite sure.  I think perhaps because I feel, even now, that there should have been something I could do to save her and one of the storylines in something she used to watch was a chap allowing his wife to be bitten by a vampire to save her from an incurable disease.  My subconscious added things together and, voila, that's all the opening grief needed.


----------



## Sukerkin

Here's a 'find' for this evening ...a Japanese female vocal group ... I can't imagine why I like this :angel:


[video=youtube_share;q_LgQcLsdy8]http://youtu.be/q_LgQcLsdy8[/video]


----------



## granfire

I really wonder why you would possibly like this.....





J-Pop...yep, surprising...

I see your J-pop and raise you a K-Pop...
[yt]ZAqiMCp9zrI[/yt]

I think it's more the story than the talent though...

J-......to call it pop would not be quiet correct....
[yt]qIoDWTF0qSo[/yt]

(things you find when you get to watch Anime...)


----------



## Sukerkin

Here's one that I may truly have linked before ... it's a song that my friends used to mock was about me as I was rocking out on the dance floor in cowboy boots, patched to the nines jeans, a waistcoat and a frock coat :lol:

[video=youtube_share;7wRHBLwpASw]http://youtu.be/7wRHBLwpASw[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

There's just something about this one that I like ... :angel:


----------



## Sukerkin

Whilst I would not go so far as to call this the best duet ever (I suspect someone youthful posted this up ) this is a pretty darned beautiful piece of music ... a little heavy on the heart for me but that shouldn't mither most people:

[video=youtube_share;IR_mBh5mqok]http://youtu.be/IR_mBh5mqok[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

I seem to be one of the few fans of the genre who is immune to the 'magic' of Tarja's voice but when teamed with a singer like Doro there* is* a little magic to be had:

[video=youtube_share;_3WFtStc7Nk]http://youtu.be/_3WFtStc7Nk[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

I am developing quite a liking for Lacuna Coil recently.  I sampled them a while back and didn't take to their stuff but I think they've won me over .

[video=youtube_share;VTT6picaCoQ]http://youtu.be/VTT6picaCoQ[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

Not normally a big fan of operatic stuff.  I have always admired the skill but my ears don't take kindly to the sound after a while .  For Katherine Jenkins, however, exceptions can be made 

[video=youtube_share;M79dPwK9ka4]http://youtu.be/M79dPwK9ka4[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

A little more Lacuna Coil.  A couple of posts today that tangentially touched on the topic of living either alone or as a couple called this song to my mind as being quite appropriate of how I felt when I first met the woman who was to be my wife:

[video=youtube_share;r_VS2B48c24]http://youtu.be/r_VS2B48c24[/video]

She ensorcelled me with love and the power of it has never broken, even now when she is lost to me.


----------



## Sukerkin

Why can it be that I like this I wonder?  Some nice riffs and licks and the rhythm is good for air guitar ... that must be it :angel:

[video=youtube_share;30LjI-SFZGs]http://youtu.be/30LjI-SFZGs[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

"And I am not frightened of dying. Any time will do, I don't mind. Why should I be frightened of dying? There's no reason for it &#8211; you've got to go sometime."  Something that my darling said when the consultant told us we had maybe a week ... that turned out to be two days ...

[video=youtube_share;GeWavBBeVmE]http://youtu.be/GeWavBBeVmE[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

Can't quite elucidate just what it is that I find so enchanting about Indica ... still prefer their songs in the original Finnish tho' ... kaunis:

[video=youtube_share;mYxXvTpjwDw]http://youtu.be/mYxXvTpjwDw[/video]

[video=youtube_share;u3ladZrO7as]http://youtu.be/u3ladZrO7as[/video]

Michelle would have loved Jonsu's boots .


----------



## Sukerkin

And a bit in the utterly gorgeous Finnish {Täysin upea Suomi}:

[video=youtube_share;BfqJsYGTCeQ]http://youtu.be/BfqJsYGTCeQ[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

The inestimable Carpenters ... how the talent tree has shrunken closer to the ground since these fellows were making music:

[video=youtube_share;91PpfWU-rmA]http://youtu.be/91PpfWU-rmA[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

A TV series rather than music gets the "I'm Sure I've ..." treatment today ...

A glorious late-night treat, Sledge Hammer!

[video=youtube_share;NvEHFTjp3JA]http://youtu.be/NvEHFTjp3JA[/video]


----------



## granfire

HAHAHA, I remember that show...at my stepmom's hose, on RTL, paired with Knightrider and stuff.


----------



## Sukerkin

One of 'those' nights.  Listening to music played by a woman, who reminds me of my first love, singing about my lost true one:

[video=youtube_share;gV52ht8oBPM]http://youtu.be/gV52ht8oBPM[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin




----------



## Sukerkin

I have recently been flatteringly told by someone that this wonderful song is one that brings me to mind :blush:

[video=youtube_share;c1_D5gef72A]http://youtu.be/c1_D5gef72A[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

One of my favourite songs of all time ... for the guitar work rather than the subject matter 

[video=youtube_share;3NvOxjwKZR8]http://youtu.be/3NvOxjwKZR8[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

I haven't linked anything in here for quite a while, so here is some excellent culinary advice from one of my most favoured sources ... what?  :angel:.  I make no pretence that I think Nisha is gorgeous but she also knows what she is talking about 

[video=youtube_share;Wq23JuieKGI]http://youtu.be/Wq23JuieKGI[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

Hmm, is it just a quirk of my machine or are YouTube videos not loading when linked into threads?


----------



## jezr74

I'll second that, thought was tapatalk doing it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukerkin

I'm not normally one for linking to things that involve money but I thought this was an interesting project and a great use of crowd-funding techniques too .

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dark-sarah-cinematic-metal-album-episode-ii#home

[video=youtube_share;Mleh1YzRMxY]http://youtu.be/Mleh1YzRMxY[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

There is more than one reason why this cover of Sweet Home Alabama finds favour in my eyes .  

Mostly (honestly!) it is because Laura, the artist, has shown that if you persist and have the talent then you can get to do what it is that you love.  She started a few years back putting vids up on YouTube and now she is in a band and touring :tup:.
  [h=1]_Illegitimi non carborundum_[/h]

[video=youtube_share;li1Rqo2UC88]http://youtu.be/li1Rqo2UC88[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

One more for good measure:

[video=youtube_share;VhQ28LnocTA]http://youtu.be/VhQ28LnocTA[/video]

And one to show she has a sense of humour too and acknowledges how the music industry these days unfairly requires its female participants to look as well as sound good {listen for the words as the short clip fades to black } :


[video=youtube_share;LRiuhCsxHLs]http://youtu.be/LRiuhCsxHLs[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

I really should stop listening to this song on repeat ... even fourteen months on, the tears flow in torrents as this otherwise wonderfully emotive piece emotes me right back to that night of all nights that I wish with all my heart I could make not be.  For the words are just far too apt in my mind as my wife sings one part to me and I answer with the other:

[video=youtube_share;USXHxgWoS9g]http://youtu.be/USXHxgWoS9g[/video]


----------



## granfire

You look better than that fellow, I am sure you sing better as well!

(I managed to eventually stop listening to Madonna's 'Frozen' and I avoid Billy Joel's 'Always a woman' and 'She's got a way about her' on principle)


----------



## Sukerkin

Some more Laura Cox ... I don't need a reason 

[video=youtube_share;8s0t2Pfx6VY]http://youtu.be/8s0t2Pfx6VY[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

A bit of an experiment here ... here's me dusting off my SG after about twenty years of not practising .

[video=youtube_share;NuX3F6Herkg]http://youtu.be/NuX3F6Herkg[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

And here is after a bit more loosening up and a more rock orientated setting on the amp ...

[video=youtube_share;ACW_3Y1lqT8]http://youtu.be/ACW_3Y1lqT8[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

If I do say so myself, a rather nice little piece of soft and slow Blues ...

[video=youtube_share;jZnA7K1B_i8]http://youtu.be/jZnA7K1B_i8[/video]


----------



## Steve

You're a heck of a guitar player, sukerkin.  I'm impressed! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gnarlie

You can see and hear who some your influences are. Clapton's deceptively 'slow' left hand, with Gary Moore in the bends and vibrato, and isn't that Duane Allman hiding in some of the major flavoured passing notes around that pentatonic? Nice.

Gnarlie


----------



## Sukerkin

:smiles:  Thank you, Gnarlie and Steve for your kind words and appreciation :bows:.  And you certainly know your modern Blues-men, Gnarlie .


----------



## Gnarlie

Sukerkin said:


> :smiles:  Thank you, Gnarlie and Steve for your kind words and appreciation :bows:.  And you certainly know your modern Blues-men, Gnarlie .



The SG...does it make a good blues guitar? To play? 

Gnarlie


----------



## Sukerkin

Absolutely so :nods firmly:.  A number of players like the 'brighter' sound of the Strat or the mellower sound of a Les Paul but I think the SG is the best 'dirty' blues instrument - for me at least.  

I wanted one for years once I'd played enough to have an idea of what I liked.  That was mostly down to Tony Iommi and Tony McPhee I reckon .

Groundhogs - Black Diamond - YouTube

Tony McPhee - Graveyard Blues - YouTube

I finally bought one but that was after my bike accident and I could never play as well as I used to so, after a couple of years trying to get back 'up' there I quit for about twenty years .  But I have decided that I love playing more than it bothers me that I'm not as good as I was any more, so the SG is finally getting the attention she deserves .  She has twin dual-tapped humbuckers so, in theory, I can get her to sound like a Strat or a Les Paul as well as that harder edged SG tone that I adore so much .


----------



## Sukerkin

Another piece of bluesy improv .  This one is marred at the five minute (ish) point by a huge, stumbling, lapse in concentration as I realised how late at night it was and how much noise I was making .

[video=youtube_share;fhb307UFUuA]http://youtu.be/fhb307UFUuA[/video]


----------



## Tames D

I enjoyed that, Suk. Thanks.


----------



## seasoned

Sukerkin said:


> Another piece of bluesy improv .  This one is marred at the five minute (ish) point by a huge, stumbling, lapse in concentration as I realised how late at night it was and how much noise I was making .
> 
> [video=youtube_share;fhb307UFUuA]http://youtu.be/fhb307UFUuA[/video]



Yes my friend very nice.................


----------



## Sukerkin

A switch to the amped up acoustic side of the street .  I reckon the amp was on too quiet for this tho' as the raw acoustic sound of the guitar is what you mostly hear ...

[video=youtube_share;HMEoQ-6sKpo]http://youtu.be/HMEoQ-6sKpo[/video]


----------



## mook jong man

Mate your good.

Hey Sukerkin , can you play like Johnny Cash?


----------

